# Boat waxing



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys. Im a college student taking a business class and we were encouraged to start up a small business, so I figured I would do something that had to do with what I love to do most. I am offering a waxing service for any size offshore boat. Any kind of input you can give me on most popular waxes and good places to advertise, if there is a lot of competition in this business,and if your interested maybe even some business would be greatly appreciated. If you want I can email you prices and services offered. Thanks, Tommy Drewery

Keep em tight.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Are you insured? I am curious how many boat owners will allow you to work on their boats if you don't carry any insurance?


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

There was a guy on the General Fishing Forum looking for someone to detail his boat. That was a couple of days ago. Might fit what you are looking for. Then.....word of mouth, if ya do him a good job.
Good luck!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

*boat waxing needed*

Check your PM's and give me a call.


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i would wash,shammy and wax, charge by the foot !! 3-m has the best products !! and how far will you travel ?? if you do good work people will find you !!!!! what would you charge for a 60 hatteras with a tower ?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

How much for a 24 foot southshore wahed and waxed in matagorda send pm thanks Ken


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always used Colinite products. I use their cleaner wax first, then put on a coat of fiberglass boat wax. Be careful with the cleaner wax when you're next to 2 different colors. The cleaner wax will draw one color into the other. It's a mild abrasive that removes dirt and oxidation (and obviously a tiny amount of paint). You don't have this worry when doing the regular wax.

Colinite comes in tall bottles that are somewhere in the ballpark of 12-16oz. Get plenty of rags.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Starbrite Hull Cleaner! It's like magic on fiberglass. Wipe on - wipe off. It removes the yellow film as fast as you can put it on. NO RUBBING !!! Then I use Starbrite liquid wax. I once spent 4-5 hours cleaning my hull, now it's about an hour. Give it a try.


----------



## flycaster90 (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a friend with a 22' center console that needs washing and waxing. Do you have prices?


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Why insurance? Waxing seems pretty strait-forward. What exactly could you screw up by hand waxing?


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

Murphy's law-IT'S A BOAT ==S**T HAPPENS....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pretty sure you are gonna want a buffer, 

but, you can burn the gel coat if you get too aggressive or cut thru it , esp. where there is a sharp edge like a chine.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Fishin Fast said:


> Why insurance? Waxing seems pretty strait-forward. What exactly could you screw up by hand waxing?


The mind boggles: 1. accidently overbuffing a spot and burning through the gel coat, causing water intrusion and ozmotic blisters. 2. slipping on the deck and grabbing an antenna. 3. water spray into the electronics, or cabin. 4. leaving the water on where it is running into a passthrough and filling up the bilge sinking the boat. 5. water spray into an engine intake. 6. tearing canvas, 7. dropping hose sprayer so water pressure sends it through a windshield, or port hole 8. leaning against fishing pole rack knocking off or breaking poles, etc...I wouldn't want to work on someone else's 1/4 mill plus anything for hire with out a clear signed paper outlining responsibility and liability.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

And this is in Crew wanted becuase.....


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

capn_billl said:


> The mind boggles: 1. accidently overbuffing a spot and burning through the gel coat, causing water intrusion and ozmotic blisters. 2. slipping on the deck and grabbing an antenna. 3. water spray into the electronics, or cabin. 4. leaving the water on where it is running into a passthrough and filling up the bilge sinking the boat. 5. water spray into an engine intake. 6. tearing canvas, 7. dropping hose sprayer so water pressure sends it through a windshield, or port hole 8. leaning against fishing pole rack knocking off or breaking poles, etc...I wouldn't want to work on someone else's 1/4 mill plus anything for hire with out a clear signed paper outlining responsibility and liability.


Sorry man, none of that stuff can happen by hand waxing. :slimer:


----------

